
Neuroscientists Debate a Simple Question: How the Brain Stores a Phone #? - laurex
https://www.wgbh.org/news/science-and-technology/2018/11/05/neuroscientists-debate-a-simple-question-how-does-the-brain-store-a-phone-number
======
bediger4000
I worked at the phone company, US West -> Qwest -> Centurylink. I worked on
putting a web front end on an ancient system (PREMIS) that maps address to
phone number(s) that have been at that address, and vice versa. This was back
in the mid-90s, so landlines. I haven't really been able to remember a phone
number since then. I have to write them down, or something. Thank goodness for
smart phones that make it easy to reuse a number that has called, and to store
a number by human name.

